# Nano-SIM from iPhone 5 in Galaxy S III



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Nano SIM from my iPhone 5 and I was trying to switch from an iPhone 5 to a GS3. I have a Noosy nanoSim adapter to convert it into microSIM. When I insert the SIM, I can't get it to activate. Are there some APN settings I need to change or something? I Know that AT&T has the same problems:

http://forums.att.com/t5/Apple-Community-Discussion/iPhone-5-nano-sim-in-a-Galaxy-S3-with-an-adaptor/td-p/3316083


Any help would be appreciated!


----------

